# Estadísticas del Foro Uruguayo



## SebaFun

^^Si la moderación no juntara threads que no tienen nada que ver sería menos costoso salir del latin.



URU_RODRI said:


> |ACTUALIZACION|​
> 
> 14 De Marzo del 2011​
> Threads: 3,770
> 
> Post:231,227
> 
> Desde la ultima actualizacion (Echa por SebaFun el 20 de Diciembre del 2010, 84 dias hasta el dia de hoy).
> 
> En 84 dias hay 270 threads nuevos y 18477 más comentarios.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :wave:.


Impecable aporte uru!!!kay:
vamos bien, vamos que se puede!!



CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> la diferencia en diciembre por ejemplo con chile era de 69mil, hoy estamos en 67mil mensajes. en 84 dias.


Impresionante, y no la comparación, porque sino se crea una guerra de quien crece mas, aunque admito que comparo con otros foros para ver como crece el nuestro... sino que lo impresionante es lo que ha crecido nuestro foro:banana:


Nort said:


> Che se dan cuenta que si pasamos a Chile tenemos buena posibilidades de salir de latinsrapers y poder tener un foro aparte como el de Argentina?
> 
> Hay que ponerse las pilas!!! y eso que solo somo 3 millones casi le ganamos a uno de 17 jejeje vamos que se puede!!


No es por pasar a chile que se llega a la independencia absoluta, sino que es por cantidad de threads y post.Falta aun bastante, pero cada vez mas cerca:banana:


nico...u13 said:


> jaaj no empecemos con las competencias, disfrutemos


+1


----------



## NicoBolso

SebaFun said:


> ^^Si la moderación no juntara threads que no tienen nada que ver sería menos costoso salir del latin.


Aun así, la relación threads/posts en el foro uruguayo es bastante holgada en relación con el resto.

A medida que los foros van creciendo, las exigencias de calidad se van haciendo más estrictas. Así salió Uruguay del foro sudamericano y así saldrá de Latinscrapers.


----------



## SebaFun

Y por que la exigencia de calidad no se puede hacer desde ya? porque no es falta de calidad de los threads, por ejemplo el thread de la intendencia y el de la vista 360 grados de su ultimo techo(intendencia)... y esos threads fueron unidos sin tener mucho que ver mas que el propio edificio de la intendencia, pero con temáticas diferentes, uno el edificio en si y el otro una vista que se da precisamente desde ese edificio pero no por ello sea el mismo tema y tenga menor calidad este ultimo.


----------



## Nort

NicoBolso said:


> Aun así, la relación threads/posts en el foro uruguayo es bastante holgada en relación con el resto.
> 
> A medida que los foros van creciendo, las exigencias de calidad se van haciendo más estrictas. Así salió Uruguay del foro sudamericano y así saldrá de Latinscrapers.


Osea que estamos condenados a morir lentamente? :bash::bash:

No lo digo en serio


----------



## Tatito

Nort said:


> Osea que estamos condenados a morir lentamente? :bash::bash:
> 
> No lo digo en serio


No, según lo que dice Nico es exactamente lo contrario.



.


----------



## SebaFun

PD: Cerca del Thread número cuatro mil:banana::banana::banana:

Por cierto les aviso que para festejar los cuatro mil threads va a haber uno especial para eso:banana:


----------



## SebaFun

URU_RODRI said:


> *14 De Marzo del 2011
> Threads: 3,770
> Post:231,227*


*08 De Mayo del 2011
Threads: 3.940	
Post: 245.379
*


----------



## SebaFun

PD: Cerca del Thread número cuatro mil:banana::banana::banana:

Por cierto les aviso que para festejar los cuatro mil threads va a haber uno especial para eso:banana:


----------



## Parlanchín

SebaFun said:


> PD: Cerca del Thread número cuatro mil:banana::banana::banana:
> 
> Por cierto les aviso que para festejar los cuatro mil threads va a haber uno especial para eso:banana:


Me parece una excelente idea de tu parte, Mininofun... :hug:


----------



## El_hereje

^^^^^^


Impecable Locaza!!!!

Gracias a todos está creciendo mucho el foro, y a vos, sobre todo loca!

Mandáme un MP con los detalles de la celebración vo! jajajajajajaja


Abrazos!


----------



## SebaFun

^^Incluye si loco:yes: :lol:

Gracias parlanchin y nacho por los comentarios, hagamos que el foro viva!!!mas que nunca.


----------



## Antrax

Nort said:


> Osea que estamos condenados a morir lentamente? :bash::bash:
> 
> No lo digo en serio


no al revés lo que nico quizo decir que si seguimos creciendo asi pasamos al latinamerican forum donde está argentina, brasil colombia etc etc. fíjate que Venezuela tiene 4500 thread y está en el latin american forum.


----------



## URU_RODRI

:banana::banana: Que bueno!!!


----------



## SebaFun

^^No festejes tanto uru, de todo lo que crecimos la moderación ya borró como diez threads, asi es imposible crecer, ojala este año los saquen del carguito...


----------



## El_hereje

^^^^^^^^

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Los borraron loca o los cerraron? :S

Sí los borraron es cualquiera!!!


Abrazos!


----------



## Santi92

Captura de hace un ratito nomás, yo veo que se creció bastante.

Lo único que hice fue eliminar un hilo viejo repetido de La Rambla, ayer, tal como le dijera a Seba por privado. Recién entro al foro, por lo que me imagino que habrá habido algún problema con los contadores cuando Seba advirtió ese faltante de hilos.


.


----------



## Nort

¿Cuanto es lo que necesitamos para llegar?

Ah y otra pregunta más ¿los posts y threads de la rambla cuentan?

Desde ya un saludo


----------



## Antrax

hay que postear y crear thread!!! al final es una competencia por recursos jeje


----------



## SebaFun

LA CUENTA REGRESIVA PARA LOS 4.000 THREADS!!!!














14!!!!!!!


----------



## SebaFun

13!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SebaFun

LA CUENTA REGRESIVA PARA LOS 4.000 THREADS!!!!













10!!!!!!!


----------



## Nort

A abrir threads muchachos!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SebaFun

^^Con contenido:lol:

Abrazo nort!!!:hug:


----------



## Nort

Ya abrí uno nuevo y tiene bastante contenido!! Jaja te lo paso

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1382864


----------



## SebaFun

5!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SebaFun

2!!!!!!!!!


En realidad Uno, porque el número 4.000 va a ser el del festejo!!!


Igualmente les digo que para hoy ya vamos a estar en esa cifra, ya que tengo que abrir en esta noche los concursos en threads poll para que votemos, en total hay tres concursos, así que ya estamos ahi.


----------



## SebaFun

*¡Thread Número 4000!*

¡THREAD Número 4000!








:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:
:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:
:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:
:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:
:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:
:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:
:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:
:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:
:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:
:dance::dance:
:dance::dance:
:dance::dance:
:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

*Felicitaciones a todos por hacer crecer este foro uruguayo que tiene muy buen horizonte:hug:*


----------



## SebaFun




----------



## Pablito28

:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Nort

:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## URU_RODRI

:applause::applause::applause:

Si! :banana::banana:


----------



## Tatito

:applause::applause::applause::applause:
:applause::applause::applause::applause:
:applause::applause::applause::applause:
:applause::applause::applause::applause:
:applause::applause::applause::applause:





.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

qué ganamos??? ya les paso mi número de cuenta bancaria...esperen, asi me depositan...! :lol::lol:

jajaj, en serio, felicitaciones a todos nosotros....


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO




----------



## ElJaviReve

:dj:

:cheers1::cheers1::cheers1::cheers1::cheers1::cheers1::cheers1::cheers1::cheers1::cheers1:

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

:drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::master::master::master::master::master::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::cucumber::cucumber::cucumber::cucumber::cucumber::tyty::tyty::tyty::tyty::tyty::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::cheers::cheers::|:|:|:|:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Fernando A




----------



## dosmundos

:applause: y :cheers:


----------



## Nort

¿Y que ganamos? :lol:

Un paso más a salir de latinscrapers supongo...


----------



## Parlanchín

En realidad tenemos mucho más de 4.000 hilos porque, si no me equivoco, los hilos de la Rambla no suman al total. Espero que alguien me confirme ese dato...

Por otro lado, si bien no me parece algo vital, creo que se deberían rehabilitar los contadores individuales de posteos porque no reflejan la realidad...

Esa medida se tomó hace varios años, cuando no existía casi moderación y el foro estaba siendo atacado por trolls...

¿Qué sentido tiene que actualmlente no se sumen los posteos de la Rambla, cuando es un lugar reservado y solo visible para los registrados?

Además, somo pocos y nos conocemos, en el foro uruguayo sabemos quien es quien y si acaso llegar a entrar un troll, es fácil deshacerse de él...

En fin, dejo el asunto sobre la mesa... hno:


----------



## SebaFun

^^Pero eso no pasa solo en el uruguayo, en ningun suforo se cuentan los de "la rambla" de sus paises, o sea "el quincho" "la morada" o algo así en cada caso.


----------



## Parlanchín

SebaFun said:


> ^^Pero eso no pasa solo en el uruguayo, en ningun suforo se cuentan los de "la rambla" de sus paises, o sea "el quincho" "la morada" o algo así en cada caso.


En algunos casos si los cuentan, lo que hace que no exista un criterio generalizado para todos los países... hno:


----------



## SebaFun

Ah ni idea tenia, en que casos los cuentan?


----------



## Nacho_7

¿En serio no cuenta la Rambla? Creo que si, bah en todos los foros cuentan (solo cuando inicias sesión) de lo contrario se visualizan los demás exceptuandolos


----------



## Nort

Parlanchín said:


> En algunos casos si los cuentan, lo que hace que no exista un criterio generalizado para todos los países... hno:


Ahh simepre nos cagan a los Urugauyos tiene que ser porque somos lindos :lol::bash:


----------



## Parlanchín

Nacho_7 said:


> ¿En serio no cuenta la Rambla? Creo que si, bah en todos los foros cuentan (solo cuando inicias sesión) de lo contrario se visualizan los demás exceptuandolos


Eso fue un invento del flaco Renzo y otros moderadores de la época...

Yo me opuse a esa medida pero siempre estuve en posición minoritaria... hno:


----------



## Pablito28

¿Cual es la importancia de la cantidad de posteos que tiene cada uno?.


----------



## Parlanchín

pablito28 said:


> ¿Cual es la importancia de la cantidad de posteos que tiene cada uno?.


La misma que tiene la fecha en que ingresaste o la localidad en que vivís...

Es un dato que habla de tu trayectoria en el foro y por lo tanto no es un dato menor...


----------



## Pablito28

Parlanchín said:


> La misma que tiene la fecha en que ingresaste o la localidad en que vivís...
> 
> Es un dato que habla de tu trayectoria en el foro y por lo tanto no es un dato menor...



Ah entiendo, pero de última creo que no tiene mucha importancia ya que no tenemos privilegios por postear o por el tiempo que hace que integramos el foro; ¿no?.

Creo que lo más importante es que tipo de aporte realizamos.


----------



## Parlanchín

pablito28 said:


> Ah entiendo, pero de última creo que no tiene mucha importancia ya que no tenemos privilegios por postear o por el tiempo que hace que integramos el foro; ¿no?.


En este foro, a diferencias de otros, no hay privilegios por la antiguedad o la cantidad lo que me parece muy bien, ya que se apunta a los calidad de los contenidos y no acumular posteos porque sí...

Sin embargo, es un hecho que el foro uruguayo se compone de foristas serios, que no deben ser tratados como niños, y es un tema de honestidad intelectual reconocerles sus posteos...

No se trata de hacer una competencia de posteos, sino de reflejar la realidad entre personas adultas...


----------



## Pablito28

Parlanchín said:


> En este foro, a diferencias de otros, no hay privilegios por la antiguedad o la cantidad lo que me parece muy bien, ya que se apunta a los calidad de los contenidos y no acumular posteos porque sí...
> 
> (...)


Claro a esto era a lo que apuntaba, puede ser que tengas razón en lo que decís. 

Aunque también puede ser una forma de coaccionar para que no solo se participe en La Rambla, sino en todo el foro.


----------



## SebaFun

Para mi la cantidad de posteos no se debria tener en cuenta NUNCA, ni trayectoria ni esas pavadas, acá somos todos iguales, todos estamos de igual a igual, uno viejo no tiene mas valor que uno nuevo, uno con diez mil posteos no tiene mas valor que el de mil, todos al por igual, trato de tu a tu.

Hay gente que postea poco y re bien, hay otros, no es nuestro caso uruguayo que postea mucho y pura pavada o lio.

Lo que deberiamos tratar en si es de tratar de postear todos, no al dope, sino reconociendo el trabajo realizado por el forista que lo expone.
A veces fotos exelentes de foristas como pablito, tatito, etc, tienen cinco, seis comentarios cuando en realidad merecen tener cien por foto mas o menos.
Se entiende?


----------



## Parlanchín

SebaFun said:


> Para mi la cantidad de posteos no se debria tener en cuenta NUNCA, *ni trayectoria ni esas pavadas*, acá somos todos iguales, todos estamos de igual a igual, uno viejo no tiene mas valor que uno nuevo, uno con diez mil posteos no tiene mas valor que el de mil, todos al por igual, trato de tu a tu.
> 
> Hay gente que postea poco y re bien, hay otros, no es nuestro caso uruguayo que postea mucho y pura pavada o lio.
> 
> Lo que deberiamos tratar en si es de tratar de postear todos, no al dope, sino reconociendo el trabajo realizado por el forista que lo expone.
> A veces fotos exelentes de foristas como pablito, tatito, etc, tienen cinco, seis comentarios cuando en realidad merecen tener cien por foto mas o menos.
> Se entiende?


Antes que nada quisiera pedirte que tengas más respeto hacia las opiniones de los demás...

No califiques de "pavadas" al pensamiento de otros foristas que no coinciden con el tuyo porque no te gustaría que te lo hagan a vos...

Cuando uno le exige respeto a los demás tiene que empezar por darlo uno mismo...

Me extraña esta actitud en un forista de tu trayectoria... hno:


----------



## SebaFun

^^Tenés razón, pero ta, no te quise faltar el respeto a vos, solo quise decir que para mi la trayectoria es una pavada, porque la considero como eso, pero no que lo que vos digas sea una pavada ni mucho menos, aunque en el post no fui claro parlanchin.

Disculpas del caso y sabe que siempre respeto, salvo que me expresé mal en esta oportunidad:hug:


----------



## SebaFun

PD: Sigo activo en el foro porque justamente no me considero como trayectoria, asi es como mantengo las mismas ganas que el primer dia que entré.kay:


----------



## Parlanchín

SebaFun said:


> ^^Tenés razón, pero ta, no te quise faltar el respeto a vos, solo quise decir que para mi la trayectoria es una pavada, porque la considero como eso, pero no que lo que vos digas sea una pavada ni mucho menos, aunque en el post no fui claro parlanchin.
> 
> Disculpas del caso y sabe que siempre respeto, salvo que me expresé mal en esta oportunidad:hug:


Esta bien Seba, disculpame a mi también que estuve un poco duro de más contigo y no era para tanto... :hug:


----------



## Nort

El problema del los pocos comentarios de agradecimiento a las fotos es simple; somos pocos foristas Uruguayos (muy activos) pero pocos al fin y al cabo por lo tanto hay menos comentarios...

Yo creo que habría que abrir un thread en la Rambla para promocionar el foro y mostrar como lo mostramos y cosas así.

Saludos.


----------



## Parlanchín

Nort said:


> El problema del los pocos comentarios de agradecimiento a las fotos es simple; somos pocos foristas Uruguayos (muy activos) pero pocos al fin y al cabo por lo tanto hay menos comentarios...
> 
> Yo creo que habría que abrir un thread en la Rambla para promocionar el foro y mostrar como lo mostramos y cosas así.
> 
> Saludos.


Nort, voy a hablar con Jan para que te nombre moderador... kay:


----------



## Nort

Jaja


----------



## NicoBolso

SebaFun said:


> Para mi la cantidad de posteos no se debria tener en cuenta NUNCA, ni trayectoria ni esas pavadas, acá somos todos iguales, todos estamos de igual a igual, uno viejo no tiene mas valor que uno nuevo, uno con diez mil posteos no tiene mas valor que el de mil, todos al por igual, trato de tu a tu.


Exacto. Además si la cantidad de mensajes fuera algo relevante mucha gente se pasaría escribiendo mensajes de relleno como "Oh!", "Qué maravilloso!", "Gracias por las fotos!", "Que lindo proyecto!", etc.


----------



## Parlanchín

NicoBolso said:


> Exacto. Además si la cantidad de mensajes fuera algo relevante mucha gente se pasaría escribiendo mensajes de relleno como "Oh!", "Qué maravilloso!", "Gracias por las fotos!", "Que lindo proyecto!", etc.


¿Y qué? ¿acaso los moderadores se creen intelectualmente superiores a nosotros para marcarnos lo que debemos decir?

Las frases solo tienen valor en el contexto en el que están insertas...

Para quienes nos tomamos el trabajo de salir con nuestras cámaras a tomar fotos y buscar material para crear hilos, un "gracias por las fotos", un "me gusta" o un "interesante" tienen mucho valor y es el mejor premio a nuestro esfuerzo, quizás mucho más que un comentario erudito...

Pero eso es algo que no espero que entienda alguien que jamás salió a tomar una foto y ni tiene idea del esfuerzo que se requiere para buscar material para crear hilos... hno:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Nort said:


> Cuanto necesitamos para eso?


"a tatito a 90º"


:lol:


----------



## Tatito

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> "a tatito a 90º"
> 
> 
> :lol:



Y para que me querés tener a mi a noventa grados?? Exijo una explicación!!! :madwife:



.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Tatito said:


> Exijo una explicación!!! :madwife:
> 
> 
> 
> .



:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

yo no te quiero en esa posicion, por favor!!!, ...digo, que si haces un "esfuerzo" de tu parte, tas vez nos saquen del foro general, como preguntaba Nort y deseaba nacho.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

eso es lo que comentan las "malas lenguas":lol::lol::lol:


----------



## NicoBolso

Hay que restarle los posts de La Rambla a ese número.


----------



## javisure

Tatito said:


> Y para que me querés tener a mi a noventa grados?? *Exijo una explicación*!!! :madwife:
> 
> 
> 
> .


Me hizo acordar al remate alternativo de Condorito


----------



## Nort

Pero cuanto necesitamos?

Además hay muchas cosas en La Rambla que no son off topic, no le veo sentido.


----------



## El_hereje

_*Temas*_: 4.412

*Mensajes*: 287.996


----------



## SebaFun

Threads 4.515


Posts 301.023


----------



## SebaFun

4.516	

301.260


----------



## El_hereje

Estás como loco Seba! :lol::lol::lol:

Se va moviendo la cosa.

Para cuando la independencia total del foro uruguayo?


Abrazos!


----------



## Nort

Ni idea.


----------



## SebaFun

El_hereje said:


> Estás como loco Seba! :lol::lol::lol:


Creo que estoy desquiciado ya:lol:


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

El_hereje said:


> Estás como loco Seba! :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Se va moviendo la cosa.
> 
> Para cuando la independencia total del foro uruguayo?
> 
> 
> Abrazos!


500.000 posts.

Igual cuando lleguemos a esa cifra no sé si subirán el número de posts de requisito.


----------



## El_hereje

^^

Falta una vida entonces, gracias Super!


Abrazos!


----------



## Nort

Vamos bien igual.

¿algún número de threads?


----------



## SebaFun

No creo pero lo que si es que contribuyen a que hayan mas post:banana:


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Sólo se tienen en cuenta los posts on-topic. En ese sentido los peruanos creo que hicieron "trampilla" porque al contar los 500 mil incluyeron los off-topic.


----------



## El_hereje

^^

Y bueno, hay que hacer la misma trampa, no?


----------



## Nort

Satamente.

O mover threads que en realidad si son On-Topics


----------



## SebaFun

O poner todo on_ topic a la mitad de la rambla, con eso estamos hechos.


----------



## SebaFun

Deberiamos tratar de aportar mucho en on toppic con comentarios como hizo nacho, asi logramos la independencia mas rapido:banana:


----------



## URU_RODRI

*ACTUALIZACIÓN*

Threads - 4,827.

Posts - 318,749.​
En 14 días sumamos *114 threads y 5188 posts*.

Comparamos las ultimas actualizaciones de todos los post y todos los threads (INCLUIDOS RAMBLA).

* FECHA | POSTS | THREADS *
06 de Febrero/12 318749 | 4827
23 de Enero/12 313561 | 4713
15 de Enero/12 311082 | 4666
11 de Enero/12 309974 | 4637
07 de Enero/12 308943 | 4613
01 de Enero/12 307390 | 4595


Eso quiere decir que en un mes y seis días (37 días) tenemos en total 11359 más posts y ademas tenemos 232 threads nuevos.


:banana::banana:.


----------



## SebaFun

Que buena actualizacion!!!!:banana:

Muy buena rodri!!! realmente podemos ser independientes cuando queramos, solo es cuestión de proponerselo.


----------



## NicoBolso

¿Independientes de quién? :?


----------



## SebaFun

De nadie, sino de una situación por así decirlo, o sea, salir de la dependencia de latinscraper y aparecer en primera pagina como lo hace brasil, argentina, venezuela, etc.


----------



## SebaFun

A LA MODERACION: Cuales threads se han borrado??? van siete en lo que va del dia... por favor comuniquen y explíquense.


----------



## Nort

¿Se borraron threads?

lol.


----------



## SebaFun

URU_RODRI said:


> *ACTUALIZACIÓN*
> 
> Threads - 4,827.
> 
> Posts - 318,749.​


*Hoy
4.820	

318.985*


----------



## Pablito28

Buenas noches, pasaba a decirles que no se borraron hilos, lo que sí se hizo fue unir algunos que estaban duplicados.

Saludos.


----------



## Nort

Hay qeu llegar a los 5.000 threads.

Creo que dije lo mismo con los 4.000


----------



## URU_RODRI

*ACTUALIZACIÓN*

Threads - 4,864	

Posts - 319,862​
En 3 días sumamos *37 threads y 1113 posts*.

Comparamos las ultimas actualizaciones de todos los post y todos los threads (INCLUIDOS RAMBLA).

* FECHA | POSTS | THREADS *
09 de Febrero/12 319862 | 4864
06 de Febrero/12 318749 | 4827
23 de Enero/12 313561 | 4713
15 de Enero/12 311082 | 4666
11 de Enero/12 309974 | 4637
07 de Enero/12 308943 | 4613
01 de Enero/12 307390 | 4595

:banana::banana:.


YO TENGO BASTANTES HILOS PARA CREAR :banana:!


----------



## SebaFun

:banana::banana:

Muy buena puesta a punto ro!!!kay:

Y que bueno que tengas varios threads para crear:banana:


----------



## Nort

Yo me creo algunos más después, tengo ganas de hacerle thread a algunos edificios del interior.


----------



## URU_RODRI

Otra cosa que me acorde no habían unido 7 hilos? :banana::banana:!

Entonces en 3 días creamos 44 hilos :banana:.


----------



## SebaFun

Muchachos, podrían participar en el upc, y ahí como se permiten tres fotos cada uno, con que utilicen eso por todas las semanas, tres threads cada uno por semana son un montón, crece el foro y el concurso se mantiene tan activo como desde que llegue yokay:


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

No quiero que nadie se enoje, ya que no es la intención.

Creo que está bueno preocuparse porque el foro crezca, pero no considero que sea positivo el hecho de tener que fijarse tan seguido en la cantidad de comentarios e hilos que se crean. Pienso que lo más importante es estar interesado en la calidad de ambas cosas.

Yo sé que no participo demasiado, que creo muy pocos hilos y que por lo tanto quizás no soy quién para hablar de esto, pero me preocupa que se creen temas y que se hagan comentarios solo con el propósito de aumentar el contador de _threads_ y mensajes. Creo que más que ayudar eso va a en detrimento del foro.

Repito, lo digo con la mejor onda.


----------



## SebaFun

Yo lo tomo muy bien, y coincido, crear temas por crear no es bueno, los mismos tiene que estar dotados de algún contenido, lo cual se ha hecho en estos últimos tiempos... 

Igualmente creo que ta, llevar la cuenta no esta mal, a mi me gusta ver como crece el foro, y que se mueve, tampoco es viable que sea sobre tonterías, pero creo que eso no pasa.

Abrazo rodri, y comparto!kay:


----------



## SebaFun

Cuantos threads ven muchachos, porque yo veo ocho menos que ayer, si se pueden explicar la moderación en forma publica, porque en forma privada no lo han hecho en cuanto a que faltan ocho threads... o me anda mal el conteo?


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Creo que se debe a los ajustes que están haciendo/hicieron.

Tanto la cantidad de hilos como de mensajes disminuyó.


----------



## NicoBolso

Fíjense ahora.


----------



## Pablito28

Omitimos pasar a los archivos los hilos que no tenían el formato de titulo estándar, por favor fíjense la cantidad de temas que hay. Creo que ahora están todos.

Abrazos.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

NOS ESTAN METIENDO LA MANO EN LA LATA


----------



## Nort

SABE TURRO.


----------



## SebaFun

A mi el tema de post de da tanto lo mismo, o sea me importa poco... lo que me importa es el contenido del foro, a la vista que no hemos perdido nada, sigamos adelante muchachos!!!kay:


----------



## lor15

Me estaba fijando y me dí cuenta que Uruguay es el país dentro de Latinscrapers con más threads on-topic, con 3.132, seguido por Chile con 3.098


----------



## SebaFun

De veras??

Muy bueno!:banana:


----------



## Nort

Nuestro foro Sabe.


----------



## SebaFun

*Threads: 4.913



Posts: 321.980*


----------



## SebaFun

En este momento andamos mas o menos en la misma cantidad... y eso que se crearon diez nuevos... o mas


----------



## URU_RODRI

Bueno igual cada día sumamos 5 o 6 hilos MÁS, gracias Seba por las actualizaciones kay:.


----------



## mariolo427

a mi igual que la mayoria poco me importa la cantidad de post que tengo pero a raiz de los comentarios me fije y a mi tambien me llega cuenta regresiva......se ve que llegue al maximo y empezaron a contarme para atras.................me borraron como el 50%......no problem eso es para que participe mas


----------



## NicoBolso

mariolo427 said:


> a mi igual que la mayoria poco me importa la cantidad de post que tengo pero a raiz de los comentarios me fije y a mi tambien me llega cuenta regresiva......se ve que llegue al maximo y empezaron a contarme para atras.................me borraron como el 50%......no problem eso es para que participe mas


A todo el mundo le pasó lo mismo, creo que hay un problema con la indexación de los nuevos proyectos.


----------



## ElJaviReve

Ahora estaba mirando, estamos por alcanzar a Venezuela en threads on-topic y ellos tienen su foro independentiente, injuuuutiiiiciiiaaaaaaaaaaaaa.hno:


----------



## SebaFun

Bueno, esperemos que tengamos independencia pronto!!!kay:


----------



## Nort

Ya es hora.


----------



## Bolsilludo

SebaFun said:


> Bueno, esperemos que tengamos independencia pronto!!!kay:


Según el administrador no la vamos a tener.


----------



## SebaFun

Lei eso luego bolsi, igualmente loable y destacable tu actitud y tu postura, realmente ganas de progresar, te felicito!!!:applause:

No hay que calentarse y hay que meter ganas al foro en si, porque si no metemos ganas nosotros, no va a haber nadie que lo haga por nosotros...kay: Quizá algún día crezcamos tanto que sea necesario, no opcional.


----------



## El_hereje

^^

Imposible crecer cuando luego de dos semanas de una mini reestructuración de los proyectos aún seguimos con miles de mensajes menos en los contadores del foro... así imposible, los administradores de éste foro son un desastre (no hablo de los mods uruguayos), parecen políticos, es inédita tanta burocracia en un foro... así les va también...


----------



## SebaFun

Discrepo, eso es culpa de los mods también por no meter presión a que se vuelva a como estaba antes, pero bueno, un tropezón no es caída nacho, dejate de joder, y vamos a disfrutar lo que mas podamos, ya sabemos como viene la mano, bueno... vos no tanto, ya que vivís en tu nube de pedos:rofl:


----------



## El_hereje

Yo nube de pedos? Lo dice Sebafun eso!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

No da para disfrutarlo al foro éste, trato de aportar porqué le tomé cierto afecto, de otra forma sólo me limitaría a leer, insisto con lo mismo, en un convento hay más alegría, y en las castas de la India menos limitaciones...

:bash:


Abrazo!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

URU_RODRI said:


> THREADS | POST
> 5,038 | | | 332,000
> 
> PD: Eso quiere decir que en 8 días sumamos 40 threads y 2241 nuevos post.
> 
> EN UN RATO SUBO LA IMAGEN DE QUIEN FUE EL QUE CREO EL POST 332000.
> 
> El muchacho este tiene suerte :bash::lol:.



hilos: 5.117 

posteos: 337.626 

bien de bien!! :cheers:


----------



## URU_RODRI

Si mas o menos...

Gracias Cacho kay:.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

5.166 y 342.035 

pese a la merma en la actividad, el avance sigue siendo notorio.


----------



## El_hereje

Qué mal que estamos!


----------



## Nort

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> 5.166 y 342.035
> 
> pese a la merma en la actividad, el avance sigue siendo notorio.


¿Porqué será?

...


----------



## El_hereje

No sé donde carajo están esos posts, porqué en proyectos seguro que no es, en la sección más importante del foro, la cual nos interesa creo que al 100% de los usuarios del foro, no están, está muerta!

:bash:


----------



## Nort

Cierto moderador que no voy a decir quien es, pero empieza con P y termina con Ablito, nos tiene que traer muchos updates...


Si señores, la mafia aún vive.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Hay una realidad, proyectos nuevos no hay, con solo mirar la infocasas de abri y mayo se daran cuenta. Y tema aparte es la del lujo que nos aportan pablito y tatito con sus fotos, tampoco estan obligados y si no pueden no pueden. Tampoco todo el foro pueden descansar en ellos. De todas manera y, cosa que ya he hecho personalmente, se los extraña dando vueltas por el foro en general, como solian hacer siempre. Por h o por b, los chicos se que no pueden, pero es algo transitorio.
Pd ,,Nort, comprate una camara, jajaja saludos


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

5.189 threads

348.574 posts

bastantre bien el avance en los post....


----------



## El_hereje




----------



## Nort

¿Perdimos posts oe soty gagá?


----------



## varo...78

Nort said:


> ¿Perdimos posts oe soty gagá?


Bueno, a mi en 2 oportunidades se me descontó el número de post y nunca volvieron a regresar.

Quizas ande algo mal en el conteo de post.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

pahh que desastre!!!!


----------



## El_hereje

Algún mod que nos aclare el asunto?

Gracias, abrazos!


----------



## Pablito28

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> 5.166 y 342.035
> 
> pese a la merma en la actividad, el avance sigue siendo notorio.





CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> 5.189 threads
> 
> 348.574 posts
> 
> bastantre bien el avance en los post....




6000 post _on-topic_ en 15 días me parece difícil.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

copie y pegue...no estoy loco y no voy a estar tipeando los numeros...


----------



## Pablito28

URU_RODRI said:


> *ACTUALIZACIÓN*
> 
> 
> Primera Actualización de los 37 días AQUÍ.
> Segunda Actualización de los 37 días LA ESTE LEYENDO.
> 
> Threads - 4,998.
> 
> Posts - 329,759.​
> En 2 días sumamos * 12 threads y 821 posts*.
> 
> Comparamos las ultimas actualizaciones de todos los post y todos los threads (INCLUIDOS RAMBLA).
> 
> * FECHA | POSTS | THREADS *
> 
> 
> 15 de Marzo/12 329759 | 4998
> 13 de Marzo/12 328938 | 4986
> 23 de Febrero/12 323679 | 4941
> 15 de Febrero/12 320161 | 4878
> 06 de Febrero/12 318749 | 4827
> 23 de Enero/12 313561 | 4713
> 15 de Enero/12 311082 | 4666
> 11 de Enero/12 309974 | 4637
> 07 de Enero/12 308943 | 4613
> 01 de Enero/12 307390 | 4595
> 
> LETRAS COLOR NEGRO - ACTUALIZACIONES 1era 37 DÍAS.
> LETRAS COLOR ROJO - ACTUALIZACIONES 2da 37 DÍAS.
> 
> Eso quiere decir que en un mes y seis días (37 días) tenemos en total 11010 más posts y ademas tenemos 171 threads nuevos.
> 
> * En lo que va del año sumamos 22369 posts y también sumamos 403 threads nuevos.


Según esta actualización hecha por Rodri, esa cifra sería correcta si se incluyen los threads _on y off-topic_, por eso decía que _on-topic_ no me parece que haya 6000 post en 15 días.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

sean on u off...los datos que yo publique al igual que los que mostro nacho, son sacados desde el mismo lugar, por lo tanto los post disminuyeron del contador.


----------



## Tatito

Aclaro que no conozco la razón de esa "pérdida", pero creo que lo que Pablito quiere decir es que ese aumento de 6000 post en 15 dias no es normal, por lo que se puede haber dado por algún error informático ese incremento y que ahora ese error se haya corregido y se haya volver a un numero real.

No se discute que los números que uds. publican en este hilo son reales tal cual los ven en el momento del copy paste.


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

para mi hay algo que se indexa, o cosas viejas que se borran por default (o pasan a off topic con el tiempo) que hacen variar estos marcadores...al igual que cuando los usuarios perdimos los post creo que en dos ocasiones,y nunca los recuperamos.


----------



## Pablito28

Sin iniciar sesión, las cifras que veo son las siguientes:











¿Ustedes?


----------



## varo...78

Pablito.

Hice lo que propusiste y los numeros que tiro son los siguientes:


Foro Boliviano

LA PAZ | Guía de Proyectos y...
by adolgv
Today 03:05 PM Go to last post
917 77,340

Foro Chileno

TEMUCO | Noticias - debates -...
by UNSUREÑOMAS
Today 03:41 PM Go to last post
3,165 293,374

Foro Ecuatoriano

BABAHOYO | Guia de Proyectos...
by fluminense14
Today 03:41 PM Go to last post
972 139,018

Foro Paraguayo

Asunción la foto del día -...
by R-O-D
Today 03:36 PM Go to last post
782 142,140
*
Foro Uruguayo

MONTEVIDEO | Estadio del Club...by varo...78
Today 03:42 PM Go to last post
3,375 248,250*


----------



## Pablito28

Entonces cuando Nacho hizo la captura de pantalla el contador andaba mal.

Muchas gracias Varo, saludos.


----------



## varo...78

Pablito28 said:


> Entonces cuando Nacho hizo la captura de pantalla el contador andaba mal.
> 
> Muchas gracias Varo, saludos.


Por nada Pablito.

Ya aprovecho y te pregunto, que paso en las 2 oportunidades que se me descontó del número de mensajes, no es que me tenga preocupado desde el punto de vista de mi conteo personal, sino que capaz por allí esta la respuesta al asunto general del foro uruguayo.

Recuerdo que una de las oportunidades, el descuento fue tan grande que me llamo la atención, aclaro esto pues no soy de llevar un conteo de los números de mensajes.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

no se sabe nada...error en la matrix!! :lol:


----------



## varo...78

Todo este tema ha logrado que le preste atención al conteo de post, es por esto motivo que comparto lo que acaba de pasarme.

Llegue a los 655 post, hice 3 comentarios más y el contador sigue clavado en el mismo número, si cuenta bien este mensaje que escribo debería ser el 659, luego de dar Submit me fijo y les cuento.


----------



## varo...78

varo...78 said:


> Todo este tema ha logrado que le preste atención al conteo de post, es por esto motivo que comparto lo que acaba de pasarme.
> 
> Llegue a los 655 post, hice 3 comentarios más y el contador sigue clavado en el mismo número, si cuenta bien este mensaje que escribo debería ser el 659, luego de dar Submit me fijo y les cuento.


Bueno gente lo comprobe, me sumo 1 más pero los otros 3 desaperieron del coteo, les dejo la prueba en la siguiente imagen:










Definitivamente el conteo de post anda malena. Espero sea de alguna ayuda este petit reporte.

Saludos


----------



## Pablito28

No entendí, varo. Quizás alguno de los tres post que decís que no te sumó los hiciste en algún tópico de _La Rambla_, como los hilos ubicados en dicho sub-foro son fuera de la temática de SSC esos post no se suman al contador.

Saludos.


----------



## varo...78

Pablito28 said:


> No entendí, varo. Quizás alguno de los tres post que decís que no te sumó los hiciste en algún tópico de _La Rambla_, como los hilos ubicados en dicho sub-foro son fuera de la temática de SSC esos post no se suman al contador.
> 
> Saludos.


Pablito, sinceramente no tengo en mente donde fueron los mensajes, pero creo que no fueron todos en La rambla; si crees que vale la pena puedo intentar hacer una busqueda de los mismos y te digo.


----------



## El_hereje

^^

Varo, los comentarios que hacés en _La Rambla_ no se suman a al contador personal, todos pasamos por eso alguna vez jajaja, yo cuando recién empecé a participar en el foro tuve que consultar sobre lo mismo.


Abrazos!


----------



## varo...78

^^^^
Tenglo claro que los comentarios en la rambla no entran en el conteo, lo que yo digo es que estoy casi seguro que de esos 3 no todos fueron realizaros en la rambla.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

podes fijarte en las estadisticas tuyas y ver en donde fueron tus posteos...


----------



## varo...78

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> podes fijarte en las estadisticas tuyas y ver en donde fueron tus posteos...


Bien Cacho, no se me vino la idea a la sabiola.

Retiro lo dicho, los 3 post desaparecidos si fueron en la rambla, ¡MAL YO!
Disculpen el mal entendido.


----------



## El_hereje

*Temas: 5.309 

Mensajes: 364.355*


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

gracias nacho!!!

esta estable el foro ni a full, ni muerto.


----------



## El_hereje

Recién me doy cuenta de que estamos muy arriba del Foro Chileno en cuanto a hilos se refiere.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Y en posts estamos por lejos arriba de todos; les hago recordar que Uruguay no contabiliza los off topic (la rambla) y los otros sí (salvo los chilenos).

Cuando paraguayos, bolivianos y ecuatorianos comiencen a no contar el off topic pasarán a estar por debajo de los cien mil.

Es probable que alcancemos el estatus de foro independiente junto a los trasandinos.


----------



## El_hereje

^^

Me quiere explicar Don Super, por qué somos tan giles?


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

El_hereje said:


> ^^
> 
> Me quiere explicar Don Super, por qué somos tan giles?



Creo que no es de giles, llega un momento que sólo se pasan a contar los on topic. NicoZara debe saber más de ello.


Fijate igual los del foro francés cuántos threads y posts tienen.


----------



## El_hereje

^^

NicoCheto no sabe nada!

Sí, pero mirá los chilenos, están por llegar a los 500 mil posts y supongo que pronto gestionarán o ya están gestionando su "independencia", deberíamos nosotros contabilizar los _off_ y hacer lo mismo, no?


----------



## SebaFun

Lo unieron a este thread? jajajaja ni lo busque al post loca, me da lo mismo eso, solo jodo con que me pone contento, solo me pone contento porque el foro crezca.


----------



## lor15

Hoy estaba mirando los foros de Chile y Paraguay y ví que ellos tienen un subforo que se llama Resto del Mundo, mi pregunta es, no se podría hacer un subforo dentro de Arquitectura y Urbanismo o en otro lado una parte así, ahí todos los hilos de otros países y ciudades del mundo pasarían a contarse. Que les parece?


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

lor15 said:


> Hoy estaba mirando los foros de Chile y Paraguay y ví que ellos tienen un subforo que se llama Resto del Mundo, mi pregunta es, no se podría hacer un subforo dentro de Arquitectura y Urbanismo o en otro lado una parte así, ahí todos los hilos de otros países y ciudades del mundo pasarían a contarse. Que les parece?


Lo vengo pensando de hace tiempo. Aparte descongestionamos La Rambla de tanto spam.


----------



## El_hereje

Es buena idea, suma y nos saca un clavo.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

De paso hay una reforma que siempre quise hacer, para nivelar los subforos.

En lugar de "sur" y "norte" y Punta bien escondida.

Se hace:

- Montevideo y área metropolitana.

- Costa Atlántica y Punta del Este (donde iría todo lo costero desde Atlántida hasta la Barra del Chuy).

- Interior del País (con todo lo demás).

- Resto del Mundo.

No es siquiera necesario pedir otro foro. Si lo que hace falta es laburo para re ordenar los threads podrían presentarse voluntarios que identifiquen y clasifiquen los threads.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Si la moderación me da el "ok" ya mismo voy anotando direcciones de hilos según lo que propuse.


----------



## lor15

Me parece barbaro, tendríamos que ver que opinan los moderadores...


----------



## Tatito

lor15 said:


> Me parece barbaro, tendríamos que ver *que opinan los moderadores*...


Todavía no hay opiniones definitivas desde la Moderación, pero quién quiera seguir el debate o aportar puede hacerlo aquí.


.


----------



## SebaFun

No me gusta mucho eso de resto del mundo como subforo, Punta del Este lo merece por si sola, ademas en proyectos también, y nos vamos a dar el lujo de regalar un subforo al resto del mundo?


----------



## Nort

Se pueden hacer las dos cosas.


----------



## lor15

Yo propuse la idea de Resto del Mundo porque lo de Punta ya se discutió ya se cambió, no dio resultado pero ta, se hizo, lo de resto del mundo ayudaría a tener más post on-topic y a descongestionar La Rambla, además de que actualmente muy pocos le dan bola a los threads de otros países que vi en las primeras 10 páginas de la rambla más o menos 16 threads de otros países, creo que hay para rato.


----------



## Pablito28

Por favor, continúen intercambiando opiniones en este hilo:


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1545361&page=2


Gracias.-


----------



## SebaFun

El_hereje said:


> Recién me doy cuenta de que estamos muy arriba del Foro Chileno en cuanto a hilos se refiere.


*Temas:
5.384	

Mensajes:
370.817*


----------



## SebaFun

*Temas:
5.395	

Posts:
371.716*

Agilicemos gente porque tamos medio muzzarella...


----------



## Tatito

SebaFun said:


> Agilicemos gente porque tamos medio muzzarella...



Muchachos sevillanos remando en equipo por cmgdviaje, en Flickr



.


----------



## SebaFun

Yo siempre fui bueno remando, literal y no literalmente...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

ultimamente decayo un poco el foro...pero ya se volvera a salir!


----------



## Pablito28

Los últimos _post_ fueron movidos a `Ideas para mejorar el Foro´.


----------



## SebaFun

*Threads:
5.441	

Posts:
373.355*

En cinco días tenemos 46 threads nuevos y casi dos mil posts mas!!:banana:


----------



## Tatito

^


Son los muchachos de más arriba que reman como locos 


.


----------



## SebaFun

Pone uno de ocho así vamos al doble de velocidad:lol:!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

> En cinco días tenemos 46 threads nuevos :



me debo estar quedando ciego....46 en 5?


pero si el contador lo dice....:banana:


----------



## SebaFun

Cuando se quiere se puede cacho! entre los concursos y los proyectos de viviendas, y otros mas, algunos mas de discucion de la rambla, se llega! y de hecho lo hicimos, tenemos que mantener el ritmo, no va a ser facil, ademas creo que ta, se dio que se junto todo, pero hay que seguir concursando en los upc, etc.


----------



## Tatito

SebaFun said:


> *Threads:
> 5.441
> 
> Posts:
> 373.355*
> 
> En cinco días tenemos 46 threads nuevos y casi dos mil posts mas!!:banana:


Seis días después...

*Threads:
5.467	

Posts:
375.026*



.


----------



## SebaFun

Buen update tatito!kay:

En ritmo de post venimos en los dosmil... falta en ese sentido.

En threads venimos muy bien! bajamos el ritmo, es verdad, pero venimos bien! en seis dias tenemos 26 threads nuevos, y eso que aun no se abrio el nuevo UPC! que suma mucho eso.


----------



## El_hereje

Cuando se reestructure el foro la cantidad va a aumentar significativamente, supongo.

Gracias por el update Tato, abrazos!


----------



## SebaFun

Cuando va a ser eso?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

si se hace a la uruguaya....digamos que falta todavia. :lol:


----------



## El_hereje

*Temas: 5.508

Mensajes: 377.873*


----------



## SebaFun

Vamos bien? ni idea de cuantos días han pasado...y mepa que anda mal el contador porque abrí los de NMPC y no los contó...

Buen update numérico nacha!


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Digamos que el incremento de posts será de 1500 la semana.


----------



## El_hereje

Ayer estuvo movida la cosa...

*Temas: 5.530	
Mensajes: 379.000*


----------



## El_hereje

El 379 mil lo escribí yo! :banana:

:nuts::nuts::bash:


----------



## SebaFun

:bash::bash:

Tuve que ir a ver para ver si los numeros eran ciertos, obvio, corroboré el de los threads, el otro era la jodita tuya:bash::rofl:

EDITO: Recién entiendo y era verdad!!!:bash:

Ahora entendi pela gallo que escribiste el post 379 mil:lol: felicitaciones nacha, pero el premio es a los 400 mil :lol:


----------



## El_hereje

^^

No entendí Seba, estás drogado? :nuts: hno: :bash: :lol:


----------



## SebaFun

:lol: Ni yo me entendí, te habia leido mal nacha! escribi con mas claridad por favor *spero.*




:lol:


----------



## Nort

Suele pasar.


----------



## El_hereje

*Temas: 5.547	
Mensajes: 380.424*


----------



## El_hereje

Por cierto, el foro anda como el ojete.


----------



## SebaFun

Buen update nacho* spero.*:lol:

Vamos bien gente! pero si todos pusieramos un poquito mas de cada uno, iriamos mucho mejor... concursando en el UPC, comentando mas, Proponiendo, abriendo threads, saliendo a sacar fotos, etc!

Abrazos y vamos! animo!


----------



## SebaFun

Aparecen dos Uruguayos en este ranking!

Busquenlos!



-Corey- said:


> Usuarios con mas posts en SSC contando los de todos los foros. :runaway: no sabia que tenia 52 mil!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Los que mas han contribuido a los threads.. 8 lugar


----------



## Nort

¿Cómo alguien hace tanto thread?


----------



## SebaFun

La verdad ni idea, pero realmente es impresionante!!


----------



## Nort

Si!


----------



## SebaFun

El_hereje said:


> *Hilos: 5.787
> Mensajes: 394.811​*
> Haber pasado el NMPC _on toppic_ tiene sus frutos. :cheers:


Y a un mes y cuatro días mas o menos... tenemos 113 threads mas y poco mas de siete mil posteos mas:banana:

*THREADS:
5.900 

Posts
403.062​*


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

me alegra mucho que aumentemos los posteos, mientras mas para leer y ams aportes mejor.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Casi 400 mil posts y ninguno que valga la pena icard:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Yo Soy El Super-YO! said:


> Casi 400 mil posts y ninguno que valga la pena icard:


te referis a los post?


----------



## Tatito

Yo Soy El Super-YO! said:


> Casi 400 mil posts y ninguno que valga la pena icard:


Bueno, es cierto, pero yo escribí un par hace años que creo que estaban bastante bien, aunque me da pereza buscarlos, jejeje


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

ahh si si...me acuerdo tato! excelentes aquellos dos post...te felicito!


----------



## SebaFun

Yo Soy El Super-YO! said:


> Casi 400 mil posts y ninguno que valga la pena icard:


Tu conteo anda mal super, en tus vacaciones por Aruba esa cifra fuè superada:banana:


----------



## SebaFun

*Ranking de los Foros Latinos con Más THREADS:


1° Fóruns Brasileiros 
77.654 4.941.392



2° SSC México 
13.509 1.781.939



3° Foro Colombiano 
9.302 1.265.826



4° Foro Peruano - Incascrapers 
7.570 680.132



5° Foro Uruguayo
5.943 403.986



6° SSC Argentina 
5.890 911.588



7° SSC Venezuela 
5.191 875.311



8° Foro Chileno
5.147 469.939



9° Foro Panameño
3.809 345.661


10° Foro de El Salvador
3.007 320.284*


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Se cuentan los posts, no los threads.

Nuestra meta debería ser superar al foro chileno.


----------



## SebaFun

Ya se que se cuentan los posts, encima los post on toppic, y ahí corremos en desventaja porque la rambla nuestra es la unica en todo los foros latinos que es off toppic...

En cuanto a posts, el dia que se cree el foro de resto del mundo va a aumentar la cantidad sin dudas, pero hasta entonces... va muy lenta la cosa.


----------



## NicoBolso

Viendo esos números, nuestros threads quedan inactivos muchísimo antes que en otros foros.


----------



## SebaFun

No, viendo esos numeros tené en cuenta que somos el unico pais que la rambla es off toppic, y la misma es la que tiene mas posteos por thread, porque son threads de debate pura y exclusivamente...


----------



## NicoBolso

Acabo de hacer la prueba en la rambla colombiana y mi contador no cambió. No entiendo a qué se refieren y menos entiendo qué les cambia que sean foros públicos como el resto.

Habitualmente, esos espacios son cerrados solo para usuarios porque ahí la gente comparte fotos y otras cosas personales además de conversaciones más distendidas.


----------



## SebaFun

Probá en el chileno o en el argentino, yo no he hecho la prueba, pero tiene la pinta de estar incluido en el on topic.


----------



## Nort

Veremos...


----------



## Sebas-1992

¿ Cuántos posts se necesitan para lograr la independencia de Latinscrapers ?


----------



## SebaFun

Pasamos los seis mil threads!!:banana::banana:

*
Para ser mas precisos:*

*THREADS

6.001 




POSTS

410.012​*


----------



## Venus464

y en poco mas de un mes metimos 10.000 post. Para principios de 2014 o antes metemos los 500.000


----------



## SebaFun

El resto del mundo no cambiò las cifras... algo pasò? pense que se iba a venir un montonazo de post on toppic para el foro uruguayo pero no marcò nada...

Si se puede explicar se agradecekay:


----------



## El_hereje

Mi contador de mensajes varió mucho ayer... no recuerdo cuantos tenía, pero en un momento tuve 11 mil mensajes y ahora diez mil setecientos y algo...


Algo no anda bien, qué pasó?


----------



## Tatito

El_hereje said:


> Algo no anda bien, qué pasó?


Se movieron muchos hilos off tópic al on tópic y lo mismo algunos a la inversa, puede que haya sido por eso, siempre que se dan este tipo de movimientos estructurales hay movimiento de los números, que luego en la mayoría de los casos se corrige.


.


----------



## El_hereje

^^

A mí nunca se me arregló...

Hace unos meses me fusilaron 500 mensajes y ahora creo que fueron más de 100; no me importa en absoluto el número, pero es raro, sabrá dios...

Abrazo.


----------



## Tatito

Si, supongo que también puede pasar que nunca se te arregle, pero desconozco los motivos. Yo será que ni me fijo en ese numerito que no tengo idea cuantos tenía ayer antes de la reestructura, jeje.

Un abrazo.-


.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Tengo 5 mil mensajes y ninguno es de arquitectura.


----------



## SebaFun

Yo en mi contador personal no me fijo, ni siquiera se cuantos tenìa ni cuantos tengo ahora, o sea, me fijo al costado y listo, pero no me importa...

Los que si me importan son los contadores generales que hacen que el foro uruguayo alcance la cifra de 500 mil, para lograr la independencia, esos si me importan, y con la reestructura nada cambiò...


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Dadme tres días como moderador y alcanzaremos los 500 mil en una semana.


----------



## El_hereje

SebaFun said:


> Yo en mi contador personal no me fijo, ni siquiera se cuantos tenìa ni cuantos tengo ahora, o sea, me fijo al costado y listo, pero no me importa...
> 
> Los que si me importan son los contadores generales que hacen que el foro uruguayo alcance la cifra de 500 mil, para lograr la independencia, esos si me importan, y con la reestructura nada cambiò...


Y de qué pensás que depende el contador del foro, Seba?

Sí a cada usuario nos afanan 500 mensajes cada tanto nunca vamos a llegar a los 500 mil necesarios.


----------



## SebaFun

El_hereje said:


> Y de qué pensás que depende el contador del foro, Seba?
> 
> Sí a cada usuario nos afanan 500 mensajes cada tanto nunca vamos a llegar a los 500 mil necesarios.


Si lo se nacho, pero no soy de fijarme en el mio personal, a eso me referìa locazo...

Igual si, ya hubieramos pasado los 500 mil si no faltaran tantos post y no hubiera tantas censuras injustificadas...


----------



## El_hereje

*Hilos: 6.016

Mensajes: 413.081​*
Chile está a menos de 22 mil mensajes de llegar a los 500 mil... veremos sí cambian de sección al llegar, para ver sí nosotros tenemos chances de salir cuando lleguemos.


----------



## SebaFun

Si el cambio de el resto del mundo no cambió las cifras, la veo dificil, inclusive te sacaron post a vos por ejemplo, vamos a llegar cuando la meta sea un millon...


----------



## El_hereje

Bueno...

El foro chileno salió de Latinscrapers y sólo tiene 480 y pico mil posts... pónganse las pilas los mods uruguayos para ir tramitando la salida nuestra.


----------



## SebaFun

Saliò? Somos los unicos que no salimos mas! Espero que lo hagamos pronto!


----------



## El_hereje

^^

Salió sí Seba, y con casi 20 mil posts menos de lo supuestamente requerido.


----------



## SebaFun

Si, esperemos que se expida la moderaciòn en este thread y sobre este aspecto... somos los unicos!


----------



## El_hereje

^^

Nuestros mods son muy dormilones, dudo que se pongan las pilas para este asunto.

Por otra parte, lo que nos puede salvar es que automáticamente salgamos del Latinscrapers al llegar a cierta cifra, lo cual dudo que suceda pues no creo que el foro tenga esas características.


----------



## SebaFun

No se, de los moderadores no opino, porque sino me como un bann despuès... y en este momento no tengo ganas:rofl:


----------



## SebaFun

Tatito said:


> Supongo que te estarás refiriendo a Super Yo que lo mencionó una vez o a Bolsilludo que comunicó algo que dice que le dijo Jan. Desde la Moderación local de este foro no se manejaron cifras, porque como a vos, tampoco nos parece.
> 
> 
> .


Por MP se han dicho tantas cosas, por parte oficial, pero como lo compruebo si no se pueden publicar mps, y si además no se si lo tenga a esta altura...

Igual no importa, la noticia que has dado es alentadora por lo pronto!kay:


----------



## Bolsilludo

Tatito said:


> No se nos ha sido dado un número al respecto, como tampoco entendemos que sea tan directa la relación de la cantidad de hilos y post con la decisión de la salida o no, como dije, la Administración nos ha manifestado la intención de hacer salir a nuestro foro como lo hizo con el chileno y esto *nos será comunicado a su debido tiempo*.
> 
> Gracias por el interés como siempre.
> 
> 
> .


Traducción: NÚNCA. Sigan esperando.


----------



## Bolsilludo

Tatito said:


> Supongo que te estarás refiriendo a Super Yo que lo mencionó una vez o a Bolsilludo que comunicó algo que dice que le dijo Jan. Desde la Moderación local de este foro no se manejaron cifras, porque como a vos, tampoco nos parece.
> 
> 
> .


Pues comunicale a la Moderación que Jan es el dueño de este sitio.


----------



## Tatito

Bolsilludo said:


> Traducción: NÚNCA. Sigan esperando.


Si es nunca entonces diles a tus seguidores que no esperen mas, nosotros ya hemos dado nuestra respuesta y creo que se ha entendido. Recuerda que según algunos pesimistas, _nunca_ se iba a concretar la reestructura de nuestro foro.



Bolsilludo said:


> Pues comunicale a la Moderación que Jan es el dueño de este sitio.


No se de donde se desprende que la Moderación no sabe eso. Simplemente hice alusión a un post en donde decís algo que Jan te dijo, y por lo tanto no es una versión oficial de nuestra Moderación.


Saludos y como siempre a las órdenes.


.


----------



## SebaFun

Sigamos con las estadísticas señores


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Deberíamos sobornar a jan entregándole la virginidad de Nort.


----------



## SebaFun

La gracia es que sea alguien dificil no?...


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

SebaFun said:


> La gracia es que sea alguien dificil no?...


Es nuestra única Doncella.


----------



## NicoBolso

Ya le entregamos a todas nuestras mujeres en nuestra primera y segunda ampliación. Por eso son tan pocas actualmente.


----------



## SebaFun

SebaFun said:


> Pasamos los seis mil threads!!:banana::banana:
> 
> *
> Para ser mas precisos:*
> 
> *THREADS
> 
> 6.001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POSTS
> 
> 410.012​*




*Threads
6.159 

Posts
425.152​*


----------



## lor15

Vamos barbaro según parece, 158 threads nuevos y aproz 15000 post más que en el registro anterior.


----------



## SebaFun

Si pero el registro anterior es de hace un poco mas de un mes... como sería un promedio?


----------



## El_hereje

Yo creo que en 4-5 meses deberíamos salir del Latinscrapers.

Gracias Seba.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

en el 2014 si o si, tendriamos que estar afuera...

y ser independientes (¿?)


----------



## SebaFun

POLEMICA NUEVAMENTE!!!!

El foro de francia tiene los siguientes nùmeros Threads 6.032 Posts 349.978 y sin embargo gozan de la independencia... porquè no nos la conceden a nosotros?


----------



## Tatito

Seba, no es por cortarte las ganas de polémica, pero traigo nuevamente los últimos posteos respecto de la salida de Latinscrapers. Esta sigue siendo la explicación oficial. El caso de Francia no cambia la situación de nuestro foro. 



Tatito said:


> Buenas tardes a todos, ya que se ha consultado aquí respecto de la salida del foro chileno de Latinscrapers les comunicamos - tal como hizo Pablito en este hilo - que hemos estado en contacto con los administradores respecto de este tema.
> Lo que se nos ha comentado es que así como se decidió dicha salida en este momento, se tiene como próximo movimiento en este sentido el caso uruguayo, por ser este un foro que lo amerita por su crecimiento sin pausa en los últimos años.
> Dicha decisión por tanto no depende de nuestra insistencia, y nos será comunicada cuando llegue el momento pero es algo que está en los planes de la Administración de los foros latinoamericanos en el mediano plazo, algo que nos demuestra sin dudas que vamos por buen camino.
> 
> Saludos a todos y gracias por la colaboración..





CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> cuantos post o hilos nos faltan para reunir las condiciones?





Tatito said:


> No se nos ha sido dado un número al respecto, como tampoco entendemos que sea tan directa la relación de la cantidad de hilos y post con la decisión de la salida o no, como dije, la Administración nos ha manifestado la intención de hacer salir a nuestro foro como lo hizo con el chileno y esto nos será comunicado a su debido tiempo.
> 
> Gracias por el interés como siempre.
> 
> 
> .


----------



## SebaFun

Tatito said:


> Seba, no es por cortarte las ganas de polémica, pero traigo nuevamente los últimos posteos respecto de la salida de Latinscrapers. Esta sigue siendo la explicación oficial. El caso de Francia no cambia la situación de nuestro foro.


No tengo ganas de polemica, le puse ese titulo para que llame la atenciòn nomàs... 

Solo destacar el buen desempeño de nuestro foro

Saludos!


----------



## El_hereje

Menos de 15 días despues:


*Hilos: 6.207

Mensajes: 429.034​*


----------



## SebaFun

Vamos bien entonces!!! Muy buen aporte nacho!kay:


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Bueno, ¿alguna novedad?


----------



## SebaFun

A los moderadores (de paso vemos si trabajan respondiendo jajajaja) No se podría poner la rambla on topic para que tengamos un numero mayor de posteos y de hecho además creceríamos mucho mas... la mayoría de los foros de otros paises tienen sus ramblas o como se llamen en on topic.


----------



## NicoBolso

No es decisión nuestra y en principio no se puede, pero pueden preguntarle a cualquier administrador a ver si logran que cambie de opinión.

De todos modos, hay otra cuestión sobre los subforos de esparcimiento y es que al estar desactivados solo son visibles para usuarios registrados, lo cual los hace más seguros para compartir contenido personal como fotos y cosas por el estilo.


----------



## Vaimaca

:/


----------



## URU_RODRI

Algún día teníamos que actualizar.

*7,743 - 620,108* 

Increíblemente tenemos 700 y pico más hilos que Argentina. 
El promedio desde el ultimo dato que subimos (Febrero 2014) es de 120 mensajes por día.


----------



## Sebas-1992

Producimos más hilos que los que podemos consumir.


----------



## Arq. Fabio

URU_RODRI said:


> Algún día teníamos que actualizar.
> 
> *7,743 - 620,108*
> 
> Increíblemente tenemos 700 y pico más hilos que Argentina.
> El promedio desde el ultimo dato que subimos (Febrero 2014) es de 120 mensajes por día.


Donde se mira eso ?


----------



## URU_RODRI

^^ En cualquier sección que agrupe ciertos temas, dentro del foro de un país o una región (a la derecha).


----------



## El_hereje

Muchos hilos y pocos post.

Qué época aquella en que contábamos los post día a día para ver sí lográbamos ser un foro independiente.


----------



## SebaFun

Yo creo que andamos bien de hilos y de post.

Hay que seguir sumando a este foro, con contenidos y con muchos comentarios también.


----------



## Arq. Fabio

A nosotros ( Foro Paraguayo ) nos desaparecieron threads enteros de la sección de proyectos ( pero muchísimos ) con todos sus posteos y encima hasta hace poco, en casi todos los subforos los posteos no eran contables ( off-topics ? )
Había gente que posteaba bastantes en esos subforos y su contador seguía en cero ( fantasmas ? )

Se nos pidió disculpas por la desaparición y pérdida, pero ahí quedó...

Por supuesto que con todas esos sucesos desafortunados , el foro paraguayo figura con muchísimos menos threads y posteos de lo que se hicieron en realidad
Las estadísticas acá, no son nada confiables


----------



## SebaFun

Pero un conteo general de los foristas tiene que haber.

Cuantos threads tenían? cuantos desaparecieron? y posts?

En el foro uruguayo nunca tuvimos un problema semejante, y los números son fiables debido al contador del foro general pero a su vez de que vamos llevando la cuenta por medio de estos posteos.


----------



## URU_RODRI

Me acuerdo que hace unos años desaparecieron unos cuantos posts del Foro Uruguayo, no recuerdo que había pasado pero fue de un 5 a un 10%.


----------



## Arq. Fabio

SebaFun said:


> Pero un conteo general de los foristas tiene que haber.
> 
> Cuantos threads tenían? cuantos desaparecieron? y posts?
> 
> En el foro uruguayo nunca tuvimos un problema semejante, y los números son fiables debido al contador del foro general pero a su vez de que vamos llevando la cuenta por medio de estos posteos.


Yo no sé los números pero el agujero negro se tragó todos los threads de nuestro foro de proyectos, si mal no recuerdo. Habremos perdido quizás unos 25 a 30 hilos seguramente, con todas sus fotos y posteos.

Muchos dirán que los contadores solo son figurettis, pero acá según el movimiento del foro te dan "independenia" y si te desaparecen un montón, olvidate...por supuesto que el Foro Paraguayo nunca pudo independizarse...


----------

